# Pflichtfelder in Java Swing definieren?



## tomkn (20. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte in einem kleinen Programm von mir mehrere TextFelder zu Pflichtfeldern machen ( zB ohne MailAdresse gibts keine Registrierung ). Zwar kann man das auch umständlich mit massig Abfragen lösen. Doch ich frage mich ob es auch einen simplen Weg gibt.
Würde mich über Hilfe freuen.

Gruss, Tom


----------



## Booomy (21. Juni 2007)

Das JGoodies Framework is dazu ziemlich gut geeignet.
Kannst am Besten mal hier rein schauen:
http://www.jgoodies.com/freeware/validationdemo/index.html


----------



## BLOEBAUM (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

warum arbeitest du nicht einfach mit der Methode inputVerifier.
Das Feld wird erst verlassen, wenn du true zurücklieferst.


deinFeld.setInputVerifier(new InputVerifier() {
			public boolean verify(JComponent input) {
	if (deinAbfrage == true)
		{return true;	}
else
	{return false;	}
	}
});


----------

